# Fire to get new update



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

...in a statement regarding customer sentiment company spokesman Drew Herdener noted:

"In less than two weeks, we're rolling out an over-the-air update to Kindle Fire."

Among improvements with that over-the-air product will be better multitouch navigation, the ability to edit the list of items that show what users have recently been doing and other issues.

Next up for Amazon will be an improved version of the device, a new unit that is expected to arrive in Spring 2012.

http://www.inquisitr.com/167396/amazon-kindle-fire-comes-under-attack-by-users-amazon-promises-fixes/

I presume by 'the list of items that show what users have recently been doing', he means the carousel?

Btw, I'm unfamiliar with 'The Inquisitr' - are they reliable?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know anything about that site. . . . but the rumor of a new version in the new year has been floating around pretty much since this version was announced.  

I wouldn't be surprised at a software update either -- there are a fairly significant number of folks who want to give one to their kids but feel like they need a little more in the way of parental control.  And, of course, there are those who would like, at least, an option for the carousel to only show what's on the device and not every book you have in your cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know anything about that site. . . . but the rumor of a new version in the new year has been floating around pretty much since this version was announced.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at a software update either -- there are a fairly significant number of folks who want to give one to their kids but feel like they need a little more in the way of parental control. And, of course, there are those who would like, at least, an option for the carousel to only show what's on the device and not every book you have in your cloud.


This was also cited in the New York Times article discussed in the NYT Article Critical of the Fire thread....should we merge?  Or is this one good for discussing this particular point?

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

we've already had 2 updates don't forget. it's a first gen device, they are still working things out.


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

Software updates....very cool...bring them on.

New hardware version 4 months after debut? So very not cool at all. This will infuriate ALOT of people.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

The new hardware may very well be a 10" version, we don't really know yet.

As for the new software, YAY! Can't wait.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

JoeDiver said:


> Software updates....very cool...bring them on.
> New hardware version 4 months after debut? So very not cool at all. This will infuriate ALOT of people.


Then again, a *"New and Improved"* Fire might cause a LOT of fence-sitters to make that purchase.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JoeDiver said:


> New hardware version 4 months after debut? So very not cool at all. This will infuriate ALOT of people.


Honestly, that is their problem. 

I knew full well when I bought the thing that it was 1st Gen device. And there were already rumors of something else coming in 2012.

I bet it'll be more than 4 months before it comes out, though. "Spring" can mean anything from March to June. . . . .

That said, I still like my Fire. I'm not sure what features they would add that would improve it. The volume control being software only is often mentioned as a drawback. But that change all by itself wouldn't make it worth it to buy the next one. There have also been complaints that the power button is placed so as to be too easy to push and put the thing to sleep. That's not been my experience so this is definitely a case of YMMV. Parental Controls are a software thing; again, something I don't really need. I'm even cool with the Carousel -- it would also be a software fix -- though I do understand the desire to customize it a bit. (And the software fix can come any time. . . .I'd guess they're trying to get it out before Christmas so that when all the Fires are opened on the Day, parents can set them up right away with the proper controls. . . .)

The main thing I'd seen is that the 2012 device would possibly have a larger screen. But I have a Xoom. . . I actually have hardly used it since getting the Fire.

Full sized tablets generally have at least the option for 3G connect-ability, cameras, Bluetooth. . . . . .'kay. . . . . maybe Bluetooth so you could use a full sized keyboard would be useful for me. Or, alternatively, a dock that powered the Fire and had a Keyboard built in.
3G is, at best a 'nice to have' and I don't think I'd want to pay the monthly fee -- which it would almost certainly have. Anyone who thinks Amazon would subsidize free 3G for a Fire is kind of dreaming.  I admit, however, it would be more attractive if the monthly fee was paid to amazon rather than having a separate account with the provider.
Cameras I don't care about. . . .though one would actually be more useful, I think, on the currently sized fire than on a full sized tablet. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

The power button issue could also be solved by a software update, just require one second push to put it to sleep instead of the instantaneous setting it has now.  When mine is in it's case I don't hit the button by accident but it's pretty easy when not using the case.


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't share many of the complaints most folks have:

I got a nice case so the power button is not an issue, and I can now hold it just like a book. Very comfortable.

Volume buttons: No big deal. One touch of the little gear and the slider appears. 

Readability: I keep the brightness way down and use tan background. I can read for hours on it without issue.

The user base can be a fickle bunch indeed. New hardware versions annually seems to be the norm, even expected. Any quicker than that and people will start to balk at purchases, opting to wait for the next version. You see this in the Apple culture....annual revisions are expected and even anticipated....but there is also a place where product lifecycle is tracked and buying recommendations are made. With the imminent launch of the iPad3 coming, it's unclear if the KF is impacting sales, or people are holding off to wait, rather than buy an iPad2. Or it's a combination of both.

If things change significantly too quickly, people get mad. This could be a new hardware version too quickly...or a significant price drop....as in the case of the original iPhone launch. Apple dropped the price $200 shortly after launch....and man did it piss people off. I got a refund from Apple in the form of store credit.

But then again....the KF is only $200....a nearly disposable device....so if a new version came out at the same price point, you could probably easily sell this one for $125....making the upgrade only $75....very palatable indeed.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

If they come out with a larger Fire, it won't bother me since I bought mine for the smaller size.  As Joe points out the volume is easy to access. There's always that "group" that can hardly wait for the next upgrade and will always buy it.  I used to be in that "group" too, but no longer.  Bring on the new software, but make the parental controls optional rather than taking up space--for those who's kids do not access their Fires.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I also bought the Fire specifically for its smaller screen.  If I wanted a bigger screen I would have invested in the iPad.  In fact, I might get iPad 3 when it comes out, but not as a replacement for the 7 inch Fire.  The volume controls don't bother me and I haven't had problems with the device being put to sleep accidentally either.  Parental controls - as long as they're out of my way!

But yes, the device can be sluggish to respond.  Hopefully this will be fixed with the update.  And perhaps they can do something with the WiFi; that's the biggest issue I've had.  Even though I'm told I have 3 out of the 4 lines for the WiFi - I can not get online.  That's not good.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Hubby said he heard on CNN that Kindle is going to do a large update on all the Fires due to numerous complaints.  Anyone hear that?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I did find this online:

*The Kindle Fire Is About To Get A Massive, Much Needed Update*
(Ellis Hamburger, Business Insider)

December 12, 2011|2,126|3

In less than two weeks, Amazon will push out a software update to fix some of the issues users have been experiencing with its Kindle Fire tablet, the New York Times reports.

Among the performance fixes solved by the software update, touch performance will be improved.

Users will also be able to customize the "recently used" shelf on the Kindle Fire home screen that automatically fills up with apps, movies, books, etc.

Currently, anybody that picks up your Kindle Fire can see exactly what you've been doing recently. This includes being able to see what websites you've just visited, and what videos you've just watched.

Read more: http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-12-12/tech/30506904_1_amazon-users-software#ixzz1gRddkfww


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, it was mentioned a few days ago. Can't wait.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Having some more consistency with the touch will be welcome.  Granted, I've not had TOO much of an issue with it as a whole.  Just a couple hiccups every now and again.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm a little confused as to why this update is getting so much hype, since it'll be the 3rd. It sounds like we'll have slightly more control over the carousel, but still... hm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merging with the existing thread on this.  

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have any of the issues others seem to have with the Fire. I've never turned it off accidentally...my touch screen is very responsive...sure, it would be nice to be able to edit stuff on the carousel, but since I use it 99.9% of the time, it doesn't really bother me all that much. If mine was a shared device, it would probably bother me more. I do most of my reading on my Touch, so most of my books don't even show on the carousel. I like the default interface enough that I haven't installed GO Launcher. Actually, I did install it, but it was quirky enough on the fire that I uninstalled it. I just don't want the Fire to look like my Droid.

Software updates are pretty common, particularly in new devices and with new software. I think my Droid 3 has had several software updates, and some of them were for MAJOR issues (like a blue tint on every picture the phone took). Why there's such an outcry about this update is beyond me. As others have said, it's a first generation device that isn't even a month old yet. There are always going to be wrinkles with new things. I'm a software developer, and we're rolling out our new payroll package and converting existing customers to it...and we've had many updates that we've had to send out. Sometimes you don't know something's going to be an issue until it's used by real world customers in real life settings. You can't predict everything someone will want to do with a device.

I'm happy to get the update, though. The first update where the slowed down the carousel was great, and installed flawlessly. If that update's smoothness is any indication, I'm sure this one has more great things in store for the Fire.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Kindle Fire is not an ipad.  Duh!

I am surprised at the volume of returns though.



Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelabayomi (Dec 13, 2011)

Sure would be nice if they could release an update that allows it to connect to peer-to-peer (ad-hoc) wireless networks. That's the one grip I had with the Kindle 3. Even the i-Pad allows peer-to-peer wireless networking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael, welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> Kindle Fire is not an ipad. Duh!
> 
> I am surprised at the volume of returns though.


I think way too many people pre-ordered it when announced thinking it would be an ipad replacement.

There was no way it was going to be an ipad replacement at $200, that's why I waited until it was out a week or more before ordering, so I knew what it could and couldn't do.

The screen response thing is funny, with my finger it's either too sensitive or too slow depending on what I'm trying to do, open and app and it takes multiple stabs, trying to type and it's picking up keys before I get my finger onto the one I want. All that changed using a stylus, it's like a totally different screen with a stylus.


----------



## michaelabayomi (Dec 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Michael, welcome to KindleBoards!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. Feels good to be here.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

JoeDiver said:


> Software updates....very cool...bring them on.
> 
> New hardware version 4 months after debut? So very not cool at all. This will infuriate ALOT of people.


Honestly, it doesn't matter whether the new version comes out 4 months after debut or a year and a half after debut - some of those who bought recently will be infuriated, as well as some early adopters. It happens every time a new Kindle is released. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Honestly, it doesn't matter whether the new version comes out 4 months after debut or a year and a half after debut - some of those who bought recently will be infuriated, as well as some early adopters. It happens every time a new Kindle is released. Drives me nuts.


Hasn't there always been a rumor that Amazon would release a new Fire sometime in 2012? I bought my Fire knowing full well that they may do that.

I bought a Droid 3 last summer, and it's already been eclipsed by the Droid 4. The 4 is 4G and mine is 3G. The Droid 3 meets my needs perfectly, and when I researched the Fire and decided whether its features meet my needs, it does. If they release a new one in the spring, that's fine. I like this one just fine. I don't want a bigger screen--the 7 inch is why I went with the Fire. I don't need bluetooth or a camera. I have those on my phone. I use the camera, but have never used bluetooth. Don't need it, don't want it.

I am looking forward to the software updates--particular having more control of the items in the carousel. Although honestly...I'm the only one that uses the Fire, so it really doesn't bother me all that much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Honestly, it doesn't matter whether the new version comes out 4 months after debut or a year and a half after debut - some of those who bought recently will be infuriated, as well as some early adopters. It happens every time a new Kindle is released. Drives me nuts.


Too true...

And yes, Hoosiermama, I also bought my Fire knowing there would be an upgrade next year. There always is... But I get the fun of using it until there is the upgrade.

And I tried Go Launcher, but didn't really care for the size of the icons (is there a way to enlarge them?) I've gotten quite comfortable with the native interface--I use the Carousel for the most recent apps used, the Favorites for, er, my Favorites, and the individual tabs (Books, Apps, Music, etc) for things I haven't used recently.

This is where the limited memory will work for me. As I can't keep EVERYTHING on the device (despite my pack rat mentality), apps etc that I actually plan on using in the near future will be the only things on the device, making it not that difficult to browse all apps or all books or music if I select "Device."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Hasn't there always been a rumor that Amazon would release a new Fire sometime in 2012? I bought my Fire knowing full well that they may do that.


Yep. Me too. And, honestly, I can't imagine what a new version would have that I'd want.  I might not have a very good imagination. 

But some bought it, knowing it, but not believing it. And if it happens they'll be annoyed that they were wrong.

Some will, honestly, not have heard it. . and may be annoyed. But I sort of feel like if you're buying technology it's a risk you take. So I only really feel sorry for the people who are completely new to the game. Anyone who has ever before bought any computer or mobile technology device ought to know a new model could come out at any time!  At least Amazon is very good about taking care of their customers who purchase an older model within 30 days of releasing a new one. (Of course, I'm officially past that for _my_ Fire. )



Hoosiermama said:


> I bought a Droid 3 last summer, and it's already been eclipsed by the Droid 4. The 4 is 4G and mine is 3G. The Droid 3 meets my needs perfectly, and when I researched the Fire and decided whether its features meet my needs, it does. If they release a new one in the spring, that's fine. I like this one just fine. I don't want a bigger screen--the 7 inch is why I went with the Fire. I don't need bluetooth or a camera. I have those on my phone. I use the camera, but have never used bluetooth. Don't need it, don't want it.


I actually got one of the original Droid's when they were on sale at 2 for 1 (son got one too) when the Droid 2 was due to be released! So we _on purpose_ purchased technology soon to be 'last year's model'. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is where the limited memory will work for me. As I can't keep EVERYTHING on the device (despite my pack rat mentality), apps etc that I actually plan on using in the near future will be the only things on the device, making it not that difficult to browse all apps or all books or music if I select "Device."
> 
> Betsy


An excellent point! I seem to pick up a lot of free or really cheap apps on the off chance they'll be useful someday. . .but they don't need to live on the Fire -- they can just hang out in the cloud until I want them. When I want to read a book or watch a show I've purchased, I download it and then put it back when I'm done. I do like spinning the carousel wildly when I want to pick a new book!  I won't complain about an update that allows customization, may even use new features if they come down, but it's working well for me now!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> And I tried Go Launcher, but didn't really care for the size of the icons (is there a way to enlarge them?) I've gotten quite comfortable with the native interface--I use the Carousel for the most recent apps used, the Favorites for, er, my Favorites, and the individual tabs (Books, Apps, Music, etc) for things I haven't used recently.


Exactly how I use mine. As for movies, DH and I rarely purchase movies. Once I watch it, I'm done with it, unless it's an old classic that I may want to rewatch. I see no point in purchasing movies for us. Now, I do have quite the collection for the grandkids. In fact, the one movie I have on the Fire is a movie for one of the grandkids (the other is an infant, so she's not into Disney movies...yet). Streaming movies thru the Fire is perfect for us. Most of the time when I listen to music, I'm at work or at home, and connected to Wifi. I rarely even listen to my own music any more...I've fallen in love with Pandora.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

JoeDiver said:


> New hardware version 4 months after debut? So very not cool at all. This will infuriate ALOT of people.


You would think by now everyone would know that the moment you buy any device like this the next version has probably already been designed and might have even started production. As with all things digital if you wait for the next best version you'll never buy it.. 

Oh and I can't resist:



Spoiler


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ann In Arlington stated in an earlier post in this tread :
=====================================
" 3G is, at best a 'nice to have' and I don't think I'd want to pay the monthly fee -- which it would almost certainly have.  Anyone who thinks Amazon would subsidize free 3G for a Fire is kind of dreaming.  I admit, however, it would be more attractive if the monthly fee was paid to amazon rather than having a separate account with the provider.
  Cameras I don't care about. . . .though one would actually be more useful, I think, on the currently sized fire than on a full sized tablet.  Maybe that's just me."
=================================
On the lack of 3G ...:
I tether the Fire to my Smart Phone on the few occasions that I am away from a wifi signal and WANT to mess with the Fire... This does not have to cost you anything ... Although Sprint charges 30 bucks a month to allow you to use the Phone as a hot-spot most phones can be  rooted quickly and easily so they can run most android Tethering  apps that are completely free to install and also free to use...Heck quite a number of phones do not even have to be rooted 

On the lack of a Camera...:
I rarely even use a Cell Phone as a camera and to be honest almost never use a real camera for that matter...I just have no need for a Camera...nor do I need a blue tooth ..the Fire is not going to replace my netbook nor my laptops so I can do without a huge keyboard to lug around

Bob G


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> On the lack of 3G ...:
> I tether the Fire to my Smart Phone on the few occasions that I am away from a wifi signal and WANT to mess with the Fire... This does not have to cost you anything ... Although Sprint charges 30 bucks a month to allow you to use the Phone as a hot-spot most phones can be rooted quickly and easily so they can run most android Tethering apps that are completely free to install and also free to use...Heck quite a number of phones do not even have to be rooted


Yes. . .tethering and 'mifi' type hotspots work fine if you have a phone that supports it. I have an original Droid and while I can 'tether' and use the phone with my laptop, say, on the top of a mountain in Tennessee in a vacation cabin where there is no wifi, it requires a physical USB connection. The Fire does not have the appropriate port for it to work and my phone isn't capable of transmitting a WiFi hotspot. At least -- not as far as I know -- if anyone has better info about the Droid I'd love to hear it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

If we're making a wish list...

I got an email today with a wmv video file attached. I know wmv is a native Windows format, but I thought the Fire would play it, but it wouldn't. It's not a big deal, but I would like to see the wmv file format supported by the Fire.


----------

